# OS of Minnesota Presents "Orchids, A Growing Obsession" 4/30-5/4



## Heather (Feb 11, 2014)

Orchids A Growing Obsession
April 30th – May 4th, 2014

The Orchid Society of Minnesota is very pleased to host the Spring 2014 
American Orchid Society Members’ Meeting and Show April 30th through May 
4th, 2014. This event will be held in conjunction with meetings and 
events of the Mid-America Orchid Congress, Slipper Orchid Alliance, 
International Phalaenopsis Alliance, Pleurothallid Alliance and Angraecoid 
Alliance. The website is up with full information at 
www.orchidsagrowingobsession.com.

The event headquarters is the Doubletree by Hilton located at I-494 and 
Hwy 100 in Bloomington, Minnesota. They offer complimentary airport 
shuttle service to and from the Minneapolis/St. Paul Airport (MSP 
Terminals 1 and 2). All events are located in this hotel which has free 
guest parking. Guest rooms will be available at a reduced rate of $99 
while they last in the reserved room block prior to the cutoff date of 
April 8, 2014. This rate is available for three days before and three 
days after the show dates for those who wish to extend their stay. There 
are numerous restaurants near the hotel including TGIFridays (in the same 
parking lot). The hotel is located on the “494 Strip” of Bloomington with 
restaurants and shopping nearby... including the Mall of America. The 
hotel does offer complimentary shuttle service to the Mall of America for 
its registered guests. Following is the hotel reservation link. No 
password or code is needed: https://resweb.passkey.com/go/OSM2014 If you 
prefer to call, their number is 952-835-7800.

The keynote address will be given by Chris Purver of the Eric Young Orchid 
Foundation. The speaker line-up includes Jerry Fischer, Alan Koch, Carlos 
Fighetti, Jason Fischer, Russ Vernon, Cordelia Head, Harry Phillips and 
Kathy Creger. Don’t miss out on this great opportunity to hear the top 
names in orchids share their knowledge.

Our Exhibition Chair is Joe Acebo. Exhibitor setup will begin Wednesday 
morning at 7:00 a.m., April 30th. Plant and Exhibit Registration will be 
open on Wednesday from 10:00 a.m. to 9:00 p.m. Space is limited. Please 
contact Joe directly at [email protected].

Our Vendor Sales Chair is Ross Hella. Sales will open Thursday evening 
at 7:00 p.m. with the Preview Party. As of January 2014, our vendor 
spaces are full; however you may contact Ross at [email protected] 
with inquiries. Vendors include Andy’s, Deerwood , Cal-Orchids, Gold 
Country, Ingram’s Better Books, J&L, Krull-Smith, Natt’s, New Vision, 
Orchids Ltd, Orchidabilia, RK Gems, and art work by Jacque Rosenau & Kathy 
Creger.

This will be an AOS judged show with Ribbon Judging on Thursday morning, 
May 1st, followed by the AOS Judges’ Luncheon at noon and AOS Judging at 
1:00 pm. The Preview Party will be Thursday evening beginning at 7:00 
p.m. This years’ theme is “tropical casual”… so wear your favorite 
Hawaiian orchid shirt and relax!

The Show & Sales area will be open to the public Friday, Saturday and 
Sunday (May 2-4) from 9 a.m. to 5 p.m. We are offering the public a $1 
off general admission coupon at numerous locations and on our web site. 
Beginners’ Lectures will be offered on Friday, Saturday and Sunday.

Full Participant Registration includes the Preview Party, AOS & MAOC 
Auctions and access to all lectures and meetings as well as the show and 
sales areas. There will be a Banquet following the Auction on Saturday 
evening at the hotel. This promises to be a pleasurable & entertaining 
evening and we certainly hope you will join in the fun.

For show registration, go to www.orchidsagrowingobsession.com and click on 
the Registration tab. Please be sure to read the instructions/hints 
before you begin your registration process.

Come join us at this don’t miss event!

Kim Livingston
Show Chair


----------

